
How Do Interruptions Affect Productivity? - shrthnd
https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-1-4842-4221-6_9
======
shrthnd
"Field studies suggest that higher frequency of task switching is associated
with lower perceived productivity [34, 38]. Several explanations have been
proposed for this relationship, including the depletion of cognitive resources
used in attending to interruptions, the redundancy of work when reorienting
back to the task [34], and that a polychronic workstyle may be contrary to
what most people prefer [5]."

